# Erwartungen steuern



## Severus (Nov 30, 2019)

Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποια δόκιμη σύναψη για το "Erwartungen steuern" στα Ελληνικά; Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου το διαχειρίζομαι προσδοκίες/διαχείριση προσδοκιών. Τι θα λέγατε εσείς; Το καλλιέργεια προσδοκιών πώς σας ακούγεται;


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2019)

A, μάλιστα. Το manage expectations στη γερμανική. Αυτό σημαίνει συνήθως ότι κοιτάμε να μην υποσχεθούμε πολλά ώστε να μην περιμένει πολλά ο άλλος. Ισως είναι καλύτερα να δώσεις ολοκληρη φράση.


----------



## Severus (Nov 30, 2019)

Είναι μια ιστοσελίδα της ομοσπονδιακής κυβέρνησης της Γερμανίας και αφορά το εθνικό σχέδιο δράσης για την ένταξη. Δεν υπάρχει πολύ συγκείμενο. 

Phase vor der Zuwanderung - Erwartungen steuern - Orientierung geben:
https://www.integrationsbeauftragte.de/ib-de/amt-und-person/aktionsplan-integration


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2019)

Μετρίαση προσδοκιών;


----------



## Severus (Nov 30, 2019)

Στην ουσία αυτό εννοεί, αλλά δεν ξέρω, θέλω κάτι πιο ευφημιστικό εν προκειμένω (εάν γίνεται).
Να δούμε τι θα πουν και οι άλλοι συμφορουμίτες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2019)

Συμφωνώ με την απόδοση «διαχείριση των προσδοκιών» (με τη σημασία του περιορισμού / της μετρίασης των προσδοκιών).


----------



## Severus (Nov 30, 2019)

Εγώ κλίνω πιο πολύ μετά από σύντομη έρευνα προς την καθοδήγηση/διαμόρφωση προσδοκιών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2019)

SBE said:


> A, μάλιστα. Το manage expectations στη γερμανική. Αυτό σημαίνει συνήθως ότι κοιτάμε να μην υποσχεθούμε πολλά ώστε να μην περιμένει πολλά ο άλλος. Ισως είναι καλύτερα να δώσεις ολοκληρη φράση.



Πιο πολύ *moderate* expectations θα το έλεγα εδώ, καθώς αφορά την ενημέρωση των υποψήφιων μεταναστών πριν φύγουν από τον τόπο της καταγωγής τους. Οπότε...




Severus said:


> Εγώ κλίνω πιο πολύ μετά από σύντομη έρευνα προς την καθοδήγηση/διαμόρφωση προσδοκιών.



Ίσως και «χαλιναγώγηση των προσδοκιών».


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2019)

Στη διπλωματική προσέγγιση που απαιτείται εδώ, θεώρησα ότι _περιορισμός, μετρίαση, χαλιναγώγηση_ είναι όροι με αρνητική χροιά, ενώ από την άλλη οι όροι _έλεγχος, χειραγώγηση, καθοδήγηση, διαμόρφωση_ δείχνουν πατερναλισμό. Γι’ αυτό συμφώνησα με την πρόταση για τη *διαχείριση προσδοκιών* ως αρκετά ουδέτερη απόδοση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2019)

Καλός φίλος, πανεπιστημιακός που ζει στη Γερμανία και μας διαβάζει, μου γράφει:

*Καθοδήγηση προσδοκιών* είναι η ορθή μετάφραση. Πρόκειται για νεολογισμό και στα γερμανικά. Εννοείται ότι πρέπει να είναι γνωστό και κατανοητό τι μπορεί να περιμένει κανείς. Οπωσδήποτε *δεν* εννοείται η διαχείριση των προσδοκιών γιατί αυτό που θέλουν να επιτύχουν είναι το να μην προσδοκούν [σημ. οι υποψήφιοι μετανάστες] πράγματα ανέφικτα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2019)

ΟΚ, ξανακοίταξα το κείμενο και είναι η δουλειά που γίνεται στο πρώτο στάδιο, στη χώρα προέλευσης. Εκεί θα μιλούσα και για *προσγείωση των προσδοκιών*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2019)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πιο πολύ *moderate* expectations θα το έλεγα εδώ, καθώς αφορά την ενημέρωση των υποψήφιων μεταναστών πριν φύγουν από τον τόπο της καταγωγής τους. Οπότε... Ίσως και «χαλιναγώγηση των προσδοκιών».





nickel said:


> ΟΚ, ξανακοίταξα το κείμενο και είναι η δουλειά που γίνεται στο πρώτο στάδιο, στη χώρα προέλευσης. Εκεί θα μιλούσα και για *προσγείωση των προσδοκιών*.



Χμ, ναι, το είχα γράψει. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 3, 2019)

Αντί για _διαμόρφωση_, πιο σωστή θα ήταν η _συμμόρφωση _ή η _διόρθωση _σε άλλο συγκείμενο. Αν δεχόμαστε νεολογισμούς, μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε τη «ρεαλιστικοποίηση». Σωστή, αν και όχι τόσο σαφής, θα ήταν και η _προσαρμογή_. Προσωπικά όμως θα διάλεγα είτε _μετριασμός _είτε _άμβλυνση_.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2019)

Συνένα για το «μετριασμός/άμβλυνση προσδοκιών» :)


----------



## Inachus (Dec 12, 2019)

Θα πρότεινα "έλεγχος προσδοκιών" κατά τα "έλεγχος γεννήσεων/εξοπλισμών".


----------

